# Bacon making with a unique flavor



## mossymo (Apr 10, 2013)

Applied the dry cure to the pork belly and then added a generous amount of Tatonka Dust seasoning to get the flavor deep through out the meat during the 9 day cure in the fridge.

Here is a pic of the pork belly unwrapped after it rest in the fridge and in the sink just before rinsing and soaking.













IMG_7666.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

This is the pork bellies after a few fry tests and rinsing and soaking for 2 1/2 to 3 hours to get the salt taste down.













IMG_7667.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

Pork bellies getting a light shake of the Tatonka Dust to freshen the flavor. Then the pork bellies went back into the fridge unwrapped overnight to form a nice pellicle on them.













IMG_7673.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

In the smoker getting 14 hours of apple smoke from the tube smoker and the smoker cold smoking at 100º.













IMG_7679.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

Close up in the smoker.













IMG_7681.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

Pork bellies just out of the smoker, they have a good color to them!













IMG_7682.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

Pork belly going through the meat slicer and making bacon...













IMG_7763.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

A pan of bacon from the 2 pork bellies.













IMG_7766.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013





-----

and the cooked up money shot...  Mmmm bacon... this experiment was an absolute hit, the taste is so unique and perfect for bacon; we will being doing this again!













IMG_7777.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Apr 10, 2013






Thanks for looking!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks really tasty!!!! Great Color too!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 10, 2013)

very nice looking bacon-I also like playing with flavors


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2013)

Really nice Bacon. Those Bellies are a nice balance of Fat to Lean...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

MY T FINE BACON. great color.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow...that really looks good Mossy...How do you like that Tatonka Dust rub?.................


----------



## sound1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great looking bacon and just another flavor for us to try. THX for sharing!!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 11, 2013)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Wow...that really looks good Mossy...How do you like that Tatonka Dust rub?.................:Looks-Great:



I really love the Tatonka Dust seasoning RTBBQ2. If you haven't tried it I highly suggest it, it is quite unique and probably different than anything you have most likely had before!


----------



## got grits (Apr 11, 2013)

They came out real nice. Real good color.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> I really love the Tatonka Dust seasoning RTBBQ2. If you haven't tried it I highly suggest it, it is quite unique and probably different than anything you have most likely had before!


OK, thanks. I will have to try some. I just bought some Mad Hunky rub and find it quite good...Thanks again...RTBBQ


----------



## bear55 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks so much better than my first attempt.


----------



## palladini (Jul 17, 2013)

Where would one go about acquiring about this Tatonka Dust seasoning RTBBQ2?   I am up in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and have never come across it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2013)

Palladini said:


> Where would one go about acquiring about this Tatonka Dust seasoning RTBBQ2?   I am up in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since we can't post links anymore, google Owens bbq, or Tatonka dust and that will get you to the proper place.


----------



## palladini (Jul 17, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Since we can't post links anymore, google Owens bbq, or Tatonka dust and that will get you to the proper place.


OK, will do, I will have to see if they ship to the great white north 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   and also use paypal.

And here, I have to do a bit of explaining.  The town I live in, is about the same distance from the equator as any town about 30 miles or so from the northern borders of California.  About 1/3 of all US States lie north of us, out to the west.


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 17, 2013)

That bacon looks amazing!  How much did that meat slicer set you back?  I've wanted one for a while.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 17, 2013)

Finished product looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 28, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> That bacon looks amazing!  How much did that meat slicer set you back?  I've wanted one for a while.



I purchased it used from a co-worker for $150, been very happy with it!


----------



## palladini (Jul 28, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> That bacon looks amazing!  How much did that meat slicer set you back?  I've wanted one for a while.


I own a Chefmate GC 10 slicer, bought it new about decade ago, so no idea on the price paid, but it works as good as the day I bought it













ProdLG_GC10.jpg



__ palladini
__ Jul 23, 2013






Never had a single problem with this slicer.

I just looked it up and it has a $830 price tag on it


----------

